# PFF (un)offical fall shark tourney and camp



## J.Sharit

Well here's the survey for the possible dates chime on in folks!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Good job Kane. I hadnt took the time to put it up....Josh has been saying I need too. Thanx for doing it man!


----------



## Clay-Doh

RULES:



Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm.



Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.



$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday before the tournament. (date to be determined) If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.





One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger. If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 





Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.



Cookout sunday (or saturday if friday nite goes well )afternoon, with some fried shark nuggets. Maybe saturday also if it turns out some of us can actually catch one of these things! $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.



For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $65 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day.



If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.





There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.



This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth.



$80 "donation" can be mailed to:



BOSS Commercial Building Services

1333 College Parkway #110

Gulf Breeze, FL 32563



If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me!



My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows!



There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!



There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.



IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree!



Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced.



If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend.



I look foward to this, and meeting more of you!

And again, it was wishiniwasfishin last fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man!


----------



## J.Sharit

Just a quick correction to Clay's rules The fee can be paid up until the start of the tourney whenever we all decide to have it in October. Also an HMS permit is only 28.00 bucks and good till the end of this year 12/08. You have to reapply for a new one after that. Hope to see some new faces this time it seems to get better and bigger everyone we have. It's always a blast.


----------



## need2fish

I'm boatless (and teamless) - and would like to fish the tournament with somebody. Will share expenses, work, and most importantly victory pics....ok maybe a little exhuberant there. 

Please let me know if you are looking for crew....I'm not near the asshat that you may think.....Go Asshats!!!


----------



## lingfisher1

Clay this sounds great although I am al little confused on the dates.can you help me out with that


----------



## lingfisher1

nevermind I see it is a poll for the dates


----------



## JoshH

4-5!!! *ASAP*


----------



## konz

I'm down for the 18th, it's my b-day......won't be able to do it on the 4th.....heading to the rigs that weekend.


----------



## Telum Pisces

If we have it the weekend of the 11th and 12th, we should try to maximize the people that will be at McRee. I know some other folks should be camping out there.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic184393-12-1.aspx

That way, a lot of forum members can be out there.


----------



## lingfisher1

come on Ray,the 18th is opening day of bow season.I gonna be making some deer bleed.Won't be able to kill a shark at the same time


----------



## J.Sharit

Konz we can always just start your BD party a week early and just roll right on in to next weekend. Or maybe we need a Konz memorial day tourney.Somebodyorder a cake I'll bring the ballons and party favors.........oke:letsparty


----------



## konz

As long as it aint the 4th then I am down!


----------



## reelhappy

> *need2fish (9/17/2008)*I'm boatless (and teamless) - and would like to fish the tournament with somebody. Will share expenses, work, and most importantly victory pics....ok maybe a little exhuberant there.
> 
> Please let me know if you are looking for crew....I'm not near the asshat that you may think.....Go Asshats!!!


hey mark i would also like to fish it and i also am teamless i have a boat. (needs a little work but could be ready intime) could use a third !


----------



## need2fish

> hey mark i would also like to fish it and i also am teamless i have a boat. (needs a little work but could be ready intime) could use a third !


Thanks - Count me in Scott - let me know what you need a hand with on the boat. I should have some time between now and then. I'll see you Friday night.


----------



## reelhappy

> *need2fish (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> hey mark i would also like to fish it and i also am teamless i have a boat. (needs a little work but could be ready intime) could use a third !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Count me in Scott - let me know what you need a hand with on the boat. I should have some time between now and then. I'll see you Friday night.
Click to expand...

all right that is if you don't mind fishing with a doucenozzle for a team mate! and my boat i bought a used engine runs good but need to replace steering cable and houseing other than that we are good to go!


----------



## JoshH

I was thinkin we could shorten it a little bit? Maybe finish up sunday morning?


----------



## Clay-Doh

By the time those of us break camp with out a sweet little boat like the "Jenny" who are condemed to pitch a tent and sleep on the beach, its at least 1 pm anyways. That just gives people a few more hours to try and get one in to keep that last minute thrill goin!


----------



## jaceboat

i would like to fish this. does anybody have room on a team? im a "junior angler." i can help pay the "donation" and could probably get a little bit of money together to help pay for gas. also i dont think i will be able to fish sunday.


----------



## J.Sharit

Come on people whose gonna fish,cut bait or just catch a good buzz.................. Lets make it happen.


----------



## J.Sharit

btt


----------



## Getsome

As every shark tourney I'm in with my same partner. Clay are we putting up our same side bet as the last time? Since neither one of us won last year I say lets go for it! If you remember in the spring tourney my boat was in the shop and I had to go to my backup boat with no electronics. Thats when I let the winning shark cut me off on my own outdrives. This year I will be seeking revenge. With that being said, it's time to put up or shut up!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yer on Mike!!! Winner between us writes an entire thread about how great of a Rofing Contractor the other is....BOSS COmmercial Building Services vs Davis Roofing!



Get some boy!:moon


----------



## J.Sharit

now it's gettin real .the crap is begining to 

take onlegs now it's time to see if it walksoke


----------



## fishitall

When will the date be finalized?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Let's say by this Friday, the 26th, polls close?

I am looking foward to this again!!! The last two have been an absolute blast with a great bunch of anglers out htere!!!!


----------



## booyahfishing

Just out of curiousity, what was the winning size last year?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heres the link to the post with pics and results from the one this past spring....





http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic110749-36-1.aspx


----------



## Clay-Doh

And heres from last fall....more pics and results....



http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic6438-36-1.aspx?Highlight=shark


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK.!!!



ITS FRIDAY...AND IT LOOKS PRETTY OVERWHELMING! OCTOBER 10-12TH IS THE OFFICIAL DATE OF THE 3RD SEMI ANNUAL PFF UNOFFICIAL SHARK TOURNAMENT!!!!!



I'M SO EXITED!!! MY NIPPLES ARE PULSATING! AND I CAN SAY THAT AND IT AIN'T DIRTY, CUZ THERE MALE MAMMARY GLANDS WICH ARE NOT CONSIDERED VULGAR. UNLESS MAYBE...THERE COVERED IN NAPPY DREADLOCKED HAIR....OOOPS.





*OCTOBER 10TH-12TH, 2008, official date!*


----------



## JoshH




----------



## reelhappy

> *Clay-Doh (9/26/2008)*OK.!!!
> 
> ITS FRIDAY...AND IT LOOKS PRETTY OVERWHELMING! OCTOBER 10-12TH IS THE OFFICIAL DATE OF THE 3RD SEMI ANNUAL PFF UNOFFICIAL SHARK TOURNAMENT!!!!!
> 
> I'M SO EXITED!!! MY NIPPLES ARE PULSATING! AND I CAN SAY THAT AND IT AIN'T DIRTY, CUZ THERE MALE MAMMARY GLANDS WICH ARE NOT CONSIDERED VULGAR. UNLESS MAYBE...THERE COVERED IN NAPPY DREADLOCKED HAIR....OOOPS.
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER 10TH-12TH, 2008, official date!*


as long as none of that gets in the fish fry. everything will be cool. looking forward to my first shark feast. boat is almost done. ready to kick some chucky love ass! their's a new player in town! going to be fun. see ya fish on!!!


----------



## reelhappy

this thing still on or what? been real quite. were's all the trash talk? am i fixing my boat just for a joy ride? come on! got our third today. team is complete. now just got to choose the right name! the first choice was to long. we will get back to ya when we decide. game on!


----------



## J.Sharit

Well Team Kane Mano don't need to talk no trash.We put em on the deck soda money we can collect. Theres a little poety 4 ya!!!!!!!!! Ya'll chip up your coins guys, Daddy needs a new pair of Costasoke


----------



## reelhappy

well alright kane mano. i guess you are the man to beat. i had a talk with the other scalawags on my crew and we decided that from now on we are going to be called Neptune's Assassins. i saw that if you stay in state waters you don't need a HMS permit to shark fish. is that right? can't wait this is going to be fun. we will try to give you a run for the money! game on!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thats correct Neptunes Asses! (Theres your trash talk!!!:moon ) in statye waters you dont need a HMS.



And you can forget about "MC Five cents Mano" ...you need to worry bout the Chunky Love!



Yeah...this things on!!!!!


----------



## reelhappy

all righty then. and if you want to abbreviate our team name it's N. Ass. do the sharks have to be died before you weigh them. i want to keep ours fresh for the greese! and what's the max weight that can be weighed in? i don't want to break your scale! and when can the fishing start. friday night or saturday? but i not worried about the chunk lust team. the only sharks they will see are on the beer can! hey clay come on out thursday to the oval office for a beer. see ya game on!


----------



## Clay-Doh

If you woulda read the rules.....oke first sentance says "4pm friday till 1 pm sunday" for fishing times...hee hee.



And we go by length, so we dont have to rent/transport equipment to Fort Mcree. Longest fork length shark wins.



And they can be alive...right up to before I stretch that tape measure across em!!!! DFont wanna lose a hand!



Wish I could make it up to the Oval...pretty busy week this week though...dont think I'll have time...Have one for me though!


----------



## reelhappy

well ok. the longest shark it is. we will get the donation ( cash ) to you next week count me as in! if someone needs a ride out to the camp site or surplies i have room. konz has my cell# or they can pm me. how many boats/ teams were their last time? game on!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Last week was 8 teams, for a total of $640 for the prize money, minus the $50 spent on al the oil, breading, condiments, ect for the shark cook-up. So winner walked away with a cool $560 cash!!! Not bad for a 1 out of 8 chance of winning!!!



And you can hold off till we get out to the island on the entry...no worries....unless your ever in Gulf Breeze and feel like stoppin by for a beer!


----------



## J.Sharit

Sooooooo reel nappy and da n ass crew looks like you guys will need some schoolin on shark fishin........ Thats okay though cause we'll only take your 80.00 bucks for lessons and clay will cook yousome dinner!Hey Josh you gonna fish this one or just come out and take pics of our sharkoke


----------



## JoshH

well be in it.


----------



## bamasam

As of right now Team Bamasam is going to be there. I will give you a call when I get a definate Clay.


----------



## sniper

Team SNIPER is in!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweet Sam!!! Glad yo can make it this time! Is Precious and the kids gonna be campin out too?


----------



## reelhappy

> *kanemano (10/2/2008)*Sooooooo reel nappy and da n ass crew looks like you guys will need some schoolin on shark fishin........ Thats okay though cause we'll only take your 80.00 bucks for lessons and clay will cook yousome dinner!Hey Josh you gonna fish this one or just come out and take pics of our sharkoke


well as long as you guys feed us the $80. bucks ain't so bad. but be very very careful cause students usally surpass the teachers. and this ain't no hula contest mano so when we win don't cry in your poi. it will make it all runny and you have to use three fingers! this one will be a big learning curve for sure. but we are looking forward to this game!see ya on the beach!


----------



## J.Sharit

Well at least your payin attention to the trash talk. So maybe you will be a good student after all...... Lookin forward to meetin you guys and enjoying the weekend. It's always alot of fun.Looks like a carnival atmosphere with boiled peanuts and lots of folks.As far asmy poi eatinggoes I need 3 fingers just to get a good mouth fulloke


----------



## IanR

I was wondering if anyone needed an extra crew member or if I could just tag along and watch and pick up a few things. I's pretty addicted to sharking and go 1-2 time a week. But, all the shark fishing I've done is land and kayak based. I have a 9/0 and some light tackle. And unfortunately... I work Friday night and saturday until about noon :reallycrying. I'd really appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction.



Thanks!!



Ian



407 873 7212


----------



## reelhappy

just fiished fixing the shark catching machine (i hope all the new bamboo and vines hold togther!) got a radio check from the yard with tow boat( didn't know i could yell that load that got to be 20 miles from my house!). now i need to put it in the water and see if it will floats. if not their's always the beach! but i am sure i put enough tar and pine pitch on the timbers to make it water tight! hey check out this shark bait i caugh yesterday










konz was with us too he was praticing for the weekend he caught a two foot shark it was cute! but i have heard that cuda make'n good ass shark bait! i kept this one! he's gonna catch me a bigem shark!! (the winning shark that is!!) ya can't wait to meet you guys, i will buy you a can of beer!! see ya game on!!


----------



## J.Sharit

NIce toothy critter. I've never used one for shark bait but it does hold up wellon the hook. It's gettin close:letsparty


----------



## reelhappy

yes it is to fast. i was so worried about getting my boat running after sitting for so long ( had to cut the grass to find it) i forgot about my tackle. most of it is buried in my garage under all my wifes flee maket got to haves!!! that is going to take longer to find than the boat! and that took two days of mowing. ( i knew it was some where in the yard, but it had been a year since i use it last) man this shark fishing thing is a lot of work. already drank a case of beer and that was just to check the running lights!( wanted to make sure the wicks in the candles still would burn) safty first! hey dose mono line have experation date? because i was thing of changing out my woolen fider twine with some of that their new stuff! too much to do. will chat some later. good night shark hunter. fish on!!!

scot


----------



## procompz71

i want to get in this tour.. when is the date of start .


----------



## Clay-Doh

October 10th=12th, this weekend!


----------



## reelhappy

so clay how many boat/teams are their so far? i want to know how much money i am going to win! so i can buy my wife some new shoses! the ones shes got have to be a least two weeks old now!


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK...this is who it appears is in for sure!

Josh H

Getsome

Sniper

Kane Mano

Reel Happy

Bamasam

Chunky Love.

Who else is gettin in? Thats only $510 of prize money?!??! Wheres Blade-co...gettinwade...all the others?


----------



## J.Sharit

Well over 25 folks took the poll!!! Where are you guys at? This one will make the winners famous on PFF with all the members that are going over for the weekend. Don't be scarid I think their scarid................


----------



## reelhappy

maybe they heard that neptune assassions were fishing, and know that they had no chance to win!


----------



## J.Sharit

Kinda made me a little nervous too when I heard the N.Ass boys were going to be thereoke


----------



## need2fish

> *J.Sharit (10/8/2008)*Kinda made me a little nervous too when I heard the N.Ass boys were going to be thereoke


Hmmmm......That could mean just so many things. This N. Ass team member is ready. 

I been learnin' -hope to fare better than last time outwhen my dang cane pole was spooled by a catfish.

Let's see....trout rod, cane pole, cleaned up my zebco, a spool of 6#AND 8# , 5 sabikis, bucket of crickets, pack of DOA Shriimp, case of coors light and a bag of donuts. Hope I didn't forget anything. FISH ON!


----------



## Clay-Doh

You got your trout pole ready!!! Now thats funny!

Who else is gettin in on this!!!!???


----------



## reelhappy

hey that trout pole is for me cause termites got at my bamboo cane. chewed it all to h*ll. so need2fish said i could brorrow one of his. man now that's team work!


----------



## Clay-Doh

O.K. man...again...looks like we have 7 teams for sure entering this weekend.

Thats $510 of prize money...any body else entering?


----------



## Brad King

We were going to fish since Dad is bringing the big boat out. But I think we may just try to get REALLY drunk instead!!!!

Good luck to you guys that do fish. we will be waiting on the beach to see the catches


----------



## konz

Come on folks....lets get a ton of people out there..........early b-day celebration for me!!! I'll accept gifts.......and am registered at Academy, GBBT, and Outcast.........lol j/k


----------



## J.Sharit

You knowI guess we need to have this thing sanctioned by some fancy governing body of ofishtacates. I know we'll make one up. This tourney has been officially recognized by the WGAFASF Inc. Now if you'll pm me I'll beglad to let you know what the initials mean and the long standing history behind this fine group of people. Now that we got some sort of credentials backing this thing maybe we can get some of the more elite anglers to join in!!!!!!!!


----------



## need2fish

I also hear officials at the Council of WTF and the Center for OMG are considering sanctioning the event. I'm so proud to be part of this fine community event.


----------



## J.Sharit

Well I see now we had 31 interested parties resonding to the poll and only 7 teams commiting to the tourney at this point. Cum on guys if this was the old west I reckon I'd be callin you out:blownaway


----------



## Clay-Doh

Tell em KAne!!!! Dont go all Clint Eastwood on em now!


----------



## Getsome

> *konz (10/8/2008)*Come on folks....lets get a ton of people out there..........early b-day celebration for me!!! I'll accept gifts.......and am registered at Academy, GBBT, and Outcast.........lol j/k


Damn happy B-Day Konz, I will buy you a beer. Clay, are you going to make it to Mcrae at a reasonable time on Friday, or do you plan on getting arrested again?oke


----------



## lingfisher1

he better not cause I might have to ride with him


----------



## Clay-Doh

:moon


----------



## reelhappy

hey come on where is everybody. don't tell me that their's only 6 other teams brave enough to go against team Neptune Assassions. man o man this is going to be to easy. far as i know the only team we have to worry about is kano mano and he's got three fingers stuck is his mouth! how's that poi?


----------



## chum-chum

Notice the weather calling for protected waters to be choppy/rough sat/sun. Is that going to affect the raft up , or shark competition? My Student and I are considering fishing in the competition but may be interested in teaming up with 1 or two others who know what they are doing. My boat or theirs, let me know. dan


----------



## J.Sharit

The poi is perfect and the taste of victory will be held up one one finger just for ya :letsdrink Wanna guess what finger that might be?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey chum chum...the weather is not looking great for the Gulf, even though they did improve the forecast for saturday during the day. Alot will probably fish the pass, and Fort Pickens pier for sharks...will will just save gas money!

If your looking for more...Jaceboat on page one was looking to be on someones team...you should be able to find someone!


----------



## chum-chum

will try to team up with someone at the fort if not before. Really need at least one person who knows the in's and out's of shark fishing, because we know nothing. dan


----------



## konz

Man just ask any questions you may have here......we are all more than willing to answer questions. If you see me on shore grab a beer and get ready for an ear full...........only half of it will be BS


----------



## Clay-Doh

hAA HAA!! wHAT kONZ SAID!


----------



## lingfisher1

hey Clay I think I got some extra deer meat in the freezer I can bring

anybody gonna have a grill or a smoker out there


----------



## need2fish

> *konz (10/9/2008)*Man just ask any questions you may have here......we are all more than willing to answer questions. If you see me on shore grab a beer and get ready for an ear full...........only half of it will be BS


Thank goodness knowing what you're doing isn't a requirement for this thing.....now where the heck did I put my cane pole.


----------



## reelhappy

> *chum-chum (10/9/2008)*will try to team up with someone at the fort if not before. Really need at least one person who knows the in's and out's of shark fishing, because we know nothing. dan


hey chum chum we will help you out if you don't mind fishing with a cane pole. ha ha! there is room for one on my raft. you guys could take turns or bring your boat and we will show you what to do. ether way it's fun. maybe someone else has room for you guy's. let us know either way. right now it's just me and need2fish we are team neptunes assassions. fish on!


----------



## JOSHua

hey i just got stationed out here and will be competing in this.... i will be going out to ft mccree out of nas pensacola, i think it is sherman cove.... if anyone needs a ride to the island call me 858-382-4712... i will be able to take a couple over but i dont have room for anyone to go fish with us... 

i will be heading out on friday around ... 10-noonish

im looking forward to meeting you all and out of curiosity how big of a shark won last year and what is average sized shark here?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well Josh...if your officially in...that raises the winnings to $590!!!! Sweet!!!

Can' rememebr all the lengths for the last 2 tourneys...but average good shark is about 6 foot.

Now we have bigger around, I have seen plenty of 7 and 8 footers while diving, and twice I have seen 10 footers...but as far as catching, its usually around 6 foot.

If you look back at page 1 or 2 of this post, there is a link to the other post from after the other touneys with pics and results.


----------



## reelhappy

just added a couple of more candles to the raft man it was hard getting the wax to stick to the bamboo! hope the wind this weekend don't blow them out! heard it was going to get sporty in the bay have to tighten the vines on the raft a little more! almost ready have to start early next time it cutting into my beer drinking time! almost sorber up doing the candles!


----------



## chum-chum

heard there is going to be small craft warnings saturday? Guess I'm dumb enough to be there if anybody else will be. Whats the smallest size reel and test line you can reasonably get away with for this shark thing? Whats the best way to do this thing, anchor up or drift? I guess once you catch it you have to train it to go to ft mcrae Huh?


----------



## reelhappy

> *chum-chum (10/9/2008)*heard there is going to be small craft warnings saturday? Guess I'm dumb enough to be there if anybody else will be. Whats the smallest size reel and test line you can reasonably get away with for this shark thing? Whats the best way to do this thing, anchor up or drift? I guess once you catch it you have to train it to go to ft mcrae Huh?


a 4/0 with 60 or 80 pound test will do or a spinner rod with 60 on it. anchor and start a chum line but put the anchor line on a bouy or ball soo that if you have to chase him you can let the anchor go and come back to it later. some good heavy wire about 5 to 10 feet long so when he rolls he will not cut your line. put out dead bait on the bottom and live bait 5 feet under a balloon (spanish or what ever you have). you will catch kings keep them and use for bait! don't throw anything back uless it is cut up in small pieces! best fishing is at night but you can catch them in the day to. keep the chum going and you will bring them to you! enjoy good luck. if you need help or more info give me a yell on the vhf. 

scot


----------



## J.Sharit

> *chum-chum (10/9/2008)*will try to team up with someone at the fort if not before. Really need at least one person who knows the in's and out's of shark fishing, because we know nothing. dan


 Dan were'nt you out there at the last event with us? I think we camped right near you and you hung out with us some. I don't think you fished is that right? You got a really nice boat as I remeber. Come on out early as you can on friday we'll be out around 2 or so and we'll get ya started and maybe my cousin charlie will fish withya he knows his stuff and maybe we can getcha going.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Clay,

What VHF channel are you guys going to be using?


----------



## reelhappy

GMZ650-655-100900-
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
352 PM CDT THU OCT 9 2008

*TONIGHT*
NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS MOSTLY SMOOTH.

*FRIDAY*
NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING VARIABLE LESS THAN 10
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS
MOSTLY SMOOTH.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST 10
TO 15 KNOTS LATE. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH
BECOMING A LIGHT CHOP LATE.

*SATURDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS.
SEAS BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS BECOMING
CHOPPY TO ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS. SMALL CRAFT SHOULD EXERCISE
CAUTION.

*SUNDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS WITH HIGHER GUSTS BECOMING
EAST IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS
CHOPPY TO ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS INCREASING TO AROUND 20 KNOTS. SEAS
BUILDING TO 5 TO 7 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. SCATTERED
SHOWERS.

*MONDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS MOSTLY ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS.

*TUESDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 KNOTS.
SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH.


----------



## Captain Rog'

Scott, 



I have that shark you ordered. Where do you want to take delivery.

JUSKIDDEN good luck buddy.......

Roger


----------



## reelhappy

keep it fresh and i will meet you over by the old coast gaurd station. hey did you get your bottom machine working? you will have all weekend to fix stuff gona be rough out their this weekend. my raft is already to try out. gonna soak that cuda and catch me a bigem! i will take some pics for ya. talk to ya late. big fish on!

scot


----------



## BananaTom

*I just finished transplanting the Banana Tree from my back yard into a large pot. I choose the largest, it stands about 15' tall, and I also put a baby Banana Tree and some Elephant Ear PLants in the same largepot. *

*It will be fordisplay this weekend so the raffle ticket purchasers can view it to benfit the Reef Fish Restoration Association (RFRA). *

*If you win it and arrive ina Boat that has no room for it, I will bring it back to the main land with me for pick-up at Bahia Mar Marina. *

*Or I will deliver it to your house if you are not there and purchased your wining ticket a the PFF Blood Drive, some time next week, what ever works. *

*The winnner of the raffle will receive 50% of the money, and a Banana Tree from BananaTom.*

*I will be there before sunset tomorrow, Friday, and hopefully sooner, as we have allot of people and allot of gear to load.*

*We are going to have a BLAST!! this weekend. *

*SEE YA AT THE FORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Clay-Doh

I really appreciate you puttin in the banana tree and plants Tom! Thanx!

The gulf will be ruff, but of course the bay will not be as bad...still choppy though.

Hope the forecast doesnt get any worse!


----------



## JoshH

thats taking the "bananas on a boat rule" to a whole new level. lol.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Todays the day!!! And Getsome was so nice as to call and make sure I didnt get arrested this time the morning of the tournament!!! :moon

Lookin forward to it guys!!

Just got a call this morning from another person who wanted to know if it was too late to enter. So he's in, which makes 9 teams!

Went to Wally World lastnight, bought all the penut oil, condiments, lemon juice, breading ect for the shark fry. Since theres so many people out there this year, it came to more than the other times, $83, instead of $50. We'll just call it $80 though, so that puts the grand prize up to $640!!!! Ohhhhhh Yeahhhh!


----------



## Brad King

This is going to be a fun weekend.......Wish you guy's luck Shark Fishing, I will be at the campsite waiting to see the catches. Be there Saturday morning around 10-ish........


----------



## chum-chum

Team mano - yes that was me in the blue and white 26' striper. Did not fish but did mooch some shark to take home. We will probably not get out there until about 5-530 as I have to wait for my student to get home from school. tks for the offer and if you receive this before you go, we may take you up on your cousin. Right now its just me and my german exchange student, new one, we will set up a tent when we arrive for the wife and girlthai exchange student who will arrive tomorrow. $40.00 each is a bit sporty for my student so we would be interested in 1 or two more to split the entry, if we get in. dan


----------



## reelhappy

hey clay what vhf channel are we going to use? ( i have to fine trim the tin cans into that range ) team neptune assassions will be there around 6:00pm. tonight. save a spot.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Happy...you crack me up with that cane pole...candles....bamboo raft stuff!!!

68 is the channel ill be on. ANd last year...there was a special treat on 68 by JoshH and Fishworks!!! Keep it on 68!

Hey chum chum...how old is the thai exchange student??? My 15 year old daughter and Brandy's 16 year old daughter will be with us, and I believe others are bringing daughters of similar age.


----------



## chum-chum

clay doh - Both the German boy and the Thai girl are 16 and attend Pine Forest HS. Boy will be with me tonight and wife and girl will join us tomorrow. I'm glad there will be other teens out there. In case you don't remember me, I'm the one who held the donated prizes until you arrived last time. will be aboard the thunder guppy 26' blue and white seaswirl. dan


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh O.K! I rember you now!!! Lookin foward to seein ya again!


----------



## chum-chum

Andy - If you are reading this give me a call on my cell phone 293-3237 if you don't have tests, maybe I'll pick you up early. dan


----------



## bamasam

Unfortunately my son Alex is not going to make it for this one as he has a band competition Saturday evening in Prattville..........but Team Bamasam will be there with me,Precious and our 3 year old granddaughter Berkeley for her first time ever at the beach!!! Thats right boys I am bringing my little "lucky charm" on the Irish Wake!! 

I will swing by Bay Pirates place to pick up my flooring, then over to Kennys to donate some blood, then back over near Galvez to pick up my boat and hit the water. :hotsun

Clay dont you live close to Michell(rocklobster) I need to pick up some rod-n-reels from her. And I will pay you on the Island for the tourney.


----------

